# Couple predator calls I made



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 17, 2015)

Triple surface pot call

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't know much about calls, (or turning for that matter!), but those look pretty cool! Tony


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank You


----------



## Ron Davis (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks good Bill


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Ron


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 18, 2015)

Good looking calls. Bill.


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well done my friend!


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank You


----------



## myingling (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice work bill ,,


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Good looking stuff! What's the story with the pot call in the top set, is it a double sided slate or are you using the top ring as a resonator?


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 19, 2015)

I call that my Triple surface pot call Glass over slate flip over then you have slate over glass and slate over slate Thanks


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Pretty slick!


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank You


----------

